# Smooth saw!



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice review AJ. It is refreshing to see younger people like you getting into woodworking. Congrats on the saw and good luck with your future projects.


----------



## woodman88 (Feb 24, 2011)

Great for you AJ I too am so glad to see someone from your generation getting into woodworking.I wish I could talk my son into it but you can't pick for them what they like.Good luck and cant wait to see some of your projects posted on LJ


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

You can't go wrong with Porter Cable….. Been making tools so long they make them right. Congrats. I started woodworking when I was 13 and have been doing it ever since. It's a great path to go down.

Take Care, Michael Frey

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

What a great story! Love that younger men are working and getting into woodworking. What a great present. Enjoy.


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

12' blade! That was a really big box!


----------

